# I have to preform a skit tomorrow...help!



## Cali M (Jan 7, 2010)

I am freaking out! Im having trouble breathing and I JUST found out about it! I feel like I will faint in front of everyone or throw up! I cant imagine preforming in front of my whole class. To make things worse, there is a kid who laughs at EVERYBODY during presentations. Im so scared! I got out of all my other presentations but I dont think she'll let me out of this one! Does anyone have any advice or tips for preforming in front of others?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Is it by yourself or will you be in a group? And do you have to come up with it?

In my case, I always enjoyed acting, even in a class setting. Why? Because for once I know what to say (script) and how to act. Whats better?
Block the people out. Think to yourself, "they're bored as hell and will forget all the performances after class ends."


----------



## Averagejoe (Jan 13, 2010)

grandma/cat died


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

i used to be part of the drama club in jhs an act every now and then, it was pretty fun...though i'm not sure if I had SA back then...and i'm not sure if I would be able to it now... but im sure it would be easier for u since u are already doing presentations.... good luck.


----------



## Cali M (Jan 7, 2010)

Im in a group with 2 other people. We are preforming an interview, and I am the one being interviewed. So I have to talk a lot. I have tried to think positive all day but im still nervous


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

Cali M said:


> Im in a group with 2 other people. We are preforming an interview, and I am the one being interviewed. So I have to talk a lot. I have tried to think positive all day but im still nervous


can't you ask them if you could be one of the interviewers or did the teacher assign the roles?

probably too late...hope it went well!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

How did it go?


----------



## Cali M (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't do it..my heartbeat was like 140 over 120..I dont know what that means but it was bad enough to send me home before I had to do it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cali M said:


> I didn't do it..my heartbeat was like 140 over 120..I dont know what that means but it was bad enough to send me home before I had to do it.


It means systolic (contraction of the heart) pressure of 140 and diastolic (relaxation of cardiac muscles) pressure of 120. I think this is a measure of mm of mercury or something...

Bottom line is, yes it's quite above average - especially for someone so young. I say it's a good thing you didn't get on with it.


----------



## LooknUpnCali (Jan 18, 2010)

I know exactly what your talking about I had SA in high school and always prayed i was not picked. I even missed school if their was a presentation due that day. The thoughts you mentioned are classic and I could just see you while described because I looked like that. It just takes one thought to get your mind rolling really quikly. And once those thoughts get going along comes the physical symptoms, heartbeat, sweating, tremors and feeling faint almost to passing out. Dont know what college you go to but when I started and had SA, I had a counselor i could talk to about what was going on and if he couldnt help me he referred me to someone who could. If your school is good, they dont want you to fail academically, they want you to succeed. Also try talking to the teacher, let her know whats going on and be open about(can be hard) but like i said your school and along with your teacher should be willing to help you out. Im sure your not the only one on your campus or in your classroom that has gone through what youve experienced. hope this helps.


----------



## Cali M (Jan 7, 2010)

I found out my skit partner has SA too, so we just refused to preform. The teacher said if we dont do it tomorrow, we get an F. I guess we are just going to take the F


----------



## gladiator91 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry for digging up such an old thread but it brought back memories of a skit I did in high school. My group had me play Silent Bob. And you know when Silent Bob always breaks his silence at that one significant point in the movie? I choked when I tried to deliver that line and made a fool of myself in front of the whole class.


----------

